# So I was searching a little and...



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I've read that ghost shrimp can eat ramshorn snails. Hopefully mine will eat the ones I have haha. Let's just hope it's true though. Let me know if it is. Plus I saw some pics that they were eating those snails.


----------

